# hello brothers.



## choppersteve03 (Apr 6, 2011)

my name is steve and i am new to the craft, i had my first degree on the 4th of april. i just want to thank my brother kyle, for helping me get the intestinal fortitude up to finally petion my lodge. this website came highly recommended by him, and hopefully it will be a valuble tool in my journey.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome to masons of texas.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome to the Craft of Freemasonry Steve.  Enjoy the journey from being recently initiated all the way to becoming a Master Mason.  Truly apply the principles you have learned and will be learning in the future to your life.  We're here for you if there are any questions along the way.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome to the journey.  Keep truckin eastward...


----------



## SC Heston (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome to Masons of Texas, Steve.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard Brother!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## JTM (Apr 12, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Spring TX MM (Apr 14, 2011)

What’s up my BROTHER!!!!!  I'm glad you found MOT ok! Welcome to the craft and the greatest brotherhood that has ever and will ever exist. I’m not sure if I conveyed how happy I for you to have taken this step of becoming a Freemason. You will find tons of info here on MOT and lots of great brethren to help you in your travels. Welcome again Brother Steve! You know how to reach me if you need anything. We'll talk more later! Until then, take care!

Fraternally, 
Kyle Humphries


----------



## choppersteve03 (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you kyle, hopefully we can come down to houston area this summer and visit.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome Steve...


----------



## andyf80 (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome brother!


----------

